# Hello everybody, new to this site



## KatyA (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd introduce myself. I am 34 and DH 30, ttc 6 years since we got married. The first few years we thought let's just wait and see (thinking that it would just happen because I'd always been told to use contraception if I didn't want to get pregnant) then went on to ovulation testing. Finally, a couple of years ago started having tests and treatment on NHS. So far 9 Clomid treatments, 4 with injections and the last I didn't respond to. Waiting to start 1st IUI, if this doesn't work will be going for IVF egg sharing.

Not wishing to sound negative of course but well you know what it's like, so glad to have found this site. Although I have some understanding friends and family nobody can ever understand completely unless they are going through this. I feel such a failure that I can't achieve this thing that everybody else can do so naturally. Also feel cheated and let down, I thought I would be taking care of a 5 year old by now. Fed up with everybody asking 'do you have any children?'. 

Phew sorry if this is a bit long and if it's in the wrong place. Did anyone else have trouble working out how to post a new message? (or maybe that's just me!!). 

Love and luck to you all - Katy


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Katy

Welcome to fertility friends

Some of the feelings that you have are perfectly normal sweetie

I am sorry that you have not been blessed with ur miracle, and that you have had to wait for so long too

I have tried  clomid but not moved on as of yet due to health reasons.

Lots of luck for the iui hunny

Just wanted to welcome you to the boards

lots of love katy 

Emilyxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

HI Katy
Welcome to FF !!!!

You have posted in the right place and I hope you find your way around the site, shout me if you need a hand, and hopefully I will be able to show you round  

I want to wish you all the luck in the world for IUI, I hope it makes your dreams come true  

This site has been a godsend to me, i can't live without it now   , I hope it helps you too.

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Katy 

Welcome to ff hun wanted to wish you goodluck with your iui hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

WELCOME TO FF KATY!! 

Good luck with your IUI hunny 

Much 

Shezza

xxxxxxx


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi katy so pleased you have found this site.I wish you all my love and luck in your treatment. this site is great for any questions you have. there is always someone who will have an answer.
lots of love and luck
jane1
xxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to FF Katy

Come and join the iui thread. There are a lovely bunch of ladies there to make you laugh and hold your hand every step of the way. 

Good luck with your iui.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kkfr (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Katy.
I thought it was just me being blonde. I'm new to this site too.
If you work out how all the pics and buttons work let me know.                                                                    Good Luck with your treatment. I don't know much about IUI but everyone seems really friendly and helpful at FF.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Katy & kkfr...

This post might help explain the piccy's 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,14044.0.html

Tony,


----------



## razza (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi everybody

My name is Simone i am 29 i already have a little boy vallled Jake who is 3, i have been trying for about 2 years now, my P are very irregular with no pattern, i had a laparoscy and everything was ok apart from when they put the dye into my tubes it didn't flow as freely as it should have,  have been given clomid and am just waiting for my P to start, am also using ovulation tests which am finding very frustrating as kepp getting two lines which seem to be the same colour so dont really know if am ovulating or not.  any advice would be great,


----------

